# Swear filter



## pakua (Nov 4, 2004)

Howcome I can say "crap" but not "s**t"?


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 4, 2004)

In fact, you should not say that s**t either.  attempting to circumvent the swear filter is against the rules.  It has been determined by the staff that we will not view "crap" as a swear, so it's usable, within reason.  


When concerned about whether or not you are circumventing the swear filter, it may be best to either find another way to express what you'd like to say, or simply type the swear out correctly, and the filter should take care of it.  

Thanks for asking, that's a good question.:asian:


----------



## pakua (Nov 4, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> In fact, you should not say that s**t either.  attempting to circumvent the swear filter is against the rules



I know, but if I had said that I can't say **** then you wouldn't have known what I meant  :supcool:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 4, 2004)

Good point. 

Certain words, phrases and variations have been deemed "unacceptable", so we've added them to the filter.  I tend to look at popular usage, meaning, etc when deciding what to filter.  While I may have no personal issues with the use of a particular term, in keeping with the general "PG"  level we try to maintain some things do get filtered.


----------



## loki09789 (Nov 4, 2004)

I tried writing (in an appropriate context/usage) the work KOK (with proper spelling) and got blocked.  I was surprised because I wasn't trying to be 'blue' when I was writing but realized why it was blocked.

You do have to do something about it, I guess it is better than nothing.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 4, 2004)

I just made some tweaks to the filter.  Some words which have both normal and colorful meanings are on the list.  I've removed a few of them for now and we'll see if they are abused again.


----------



## loki09789 (Nov 4, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I just made some tweaks to the filter. Some words which have both normal and colorful meanings are on the list. I've removed a few of them for now and we'll see if they are abused again.


Cock=Rooster
***=mule
*****=female dog


I had to try....


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 4, 2004)

Actually, I'm glad it's there, because I had typed something in an emotional tiff one time and included a swear word.  I went back and edited the emotional context and had intended to change the word also before posting, but missed it.  I was a very happy camper when the filter caught it for me.

 Also, I did not know that one should not type the first and last letter of the word with the asterisks in between.  

 I consider myself a little smarter than the average bear (seriously - grizzly perhaps), so I will do better from now on to find a more sophisticated means of expressing myself.

 Thanks for the clarification - and the filter!:asian:


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 4, 2004)

Paul, you didn't leave a space after the words, that may have effected the ability of the filter to recognize those words.

Nope, nevermind, the "bum" word works now.


----------



## loki09789 (Nov 4, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Paul, you didn't leave a space after the words, that may have effected the ability of the filter to recognize those words.
> 
> Nope, nevermind, the "bum" word works now.


Ah, I am not alone in my 14 year old self taking control when the desire to test the potty language limits.....  It is SOOO funny to watch kids work their butskis off to figure stuff like this stuff out (problem solving, research, critical thinking....) but how much they won't do when that level of work/effort will help them avoid a second visit to the 11th grade


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 4, 2004)

"***" was unlocked a while back.

The ** everything but the 1st and last is a common, but frowned upon tecnique of self-censoring.  We've added alot of varient of that, to the filter.

The one thats the big "no-no" is using character substitution like typing 1337 instead of Leet.  

The reasons for all this are many, the simple one being we have minors here, and while they may hear worse on the schoolyard, we seek to be a bit more intelectual.


----------



## loki09789 (Nov 4, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> "***" was unlocked a while back.
> 
> The ** everything but the 1st and last is a common, but frowned upon tecnique of self-censoring. We've added alot of varient of that, to the filter.
> 
> ...


I have met many an 'intellectual' that uses some pretty strongly blue language  but I do appreciate the effort to be more appropriate in tone for a 'friendly discussion forum.'


----------



## pakua (Nov 5, 2004)

Anyhow, what's wrong with the word _spot_?


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 5, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> "***" was unlocked a while back.
> 
> The ** everything but the 1st and last is a common, but frowned upon tecnique of self-censoring.  We've added alot of varient of that, to the filter.
> 
> ...


Right, true... even PG-13 movies are pretty blue considering. 
George Carlin says that Language gives you away, shows your intelligence and values. Now he's probably one of the *BLUEST* <is that a word?> funny men out there, but then he's Carlin.
No excuse either way. We elevate ourselves when we try to find other means to swear. The Mormons have it down pat... Darn, Dang, Bum, Gosh, Heck, Fetch, Flippin, Shoot, etc. etc.


----------



## Venomstrike (Nov 5, 2004)

I think the swear filter is a good idea. In discussing about the martial arts on these forums, I think it's good to imagine speaking in a dojo. You wouldn't want to use such profanity in a dojo. Speaking about the martial arts is highly intellectual and should be kept at that.

Sure, we all get a little ticked at times, so its good that the filter picks it up :wink2:


----------



## gmunoz (Nov 5, 2004)

If there's a way to filter those words I'm for it.  Not that my opinion matters.


----------



## someguy (Nov 8, 2004)

Ya know saying '"***" was unlocked a while back.' Sounds almost like an up grade in a video game.
We I have unlock ***.  NOw to unlock ____ I just need to beat this race in .000000005 seconds.
Yeah i play to many video games.


----------



## still learning (Nov 10, 2004)

pakua said:
			
		

> Howcome I can say "crap" but not "s**t"?


 In the world of mature martial artist( age it not the factor) ,but knowing what is right and doing the right is a growing up process,being Mature.  This is some of my four letter words we use everyday! ....nice,kind,good,neat,work,hard,best,fish(I like fishing),hook,duck,move,belt,kata,and many more, you are welcome to use some of these,but it is OK to come up with you own....ALOHA FROM HAWII

 ps: do not use dodo words?


----------

